# Wine Bottle Labels



## Butler (Apr 3, 2010)

As I prepare to bottle my first batch, I am naturally looking to create my own labels.
My desire are labels that look professional, that are 100% personalized, (nothing pre-made, pre-designed or pre-printed) and I don't want to spend an arm and a leg.
Ideally, I would print them at home, but I am open to ideas.
Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, you came to the right place.

You can find some nice graphics on line to 'borrow' for you labels.

There are a lot of graphics programs out there, and plenty of time to learn them while the wine ages in carboys or bottles. 

I use Paint Shop Pro because I've had it for years and am used to it but most others have other similar programs. 

Are you proficiant with any graphics programs currently?

If so then go ahead and use that program to see if it fits your needs. If not, try searching tucows.com or download.com for graphics programs. You can usually find "freeware" or "shareware" programs.

Hell, you can even use Word to build suitable labels.

I find 3.5 by 5 inch labels to suit my bottles the best but it's a matter of preference and can also depend on the bottles that you use. 

I'm a graphics geek so don't be afraid to ask questions. The most important part is that they are YOUR labels, like you said, you want them to be personal to you and YOUR wine.

Have FUN with it and show us what you're making if you want suggestions.

Here's a LINK to my recent labels.


----------



## Butler (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome!
So these are 100% your designs?
Very Cool!
I am very comfortable with a couple of different graphics programs.
But not as much as you for certain.
What do you print them on?
How do you stick them on the bottles?
Do they hold up well to age/ wet hands/ etc?


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 3, 2010)

Do it right and have them printed on a color laser printer. Stapes or something similar. 8 pages of four to a sheet will cost around 4 or 5 dollars. Money well spent.

Regular paper....I used to stick them on with milk...yes milk, but it's actually a bigger pain in the *** than I thought. My last two batches go on with a glue stick. Both of these methods come off easily when done.

Play around with what you want....you DON'T have to label your bottles right away....mine often sit for weeks or months before I affix the label so rest assured you have time to make a great label.


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Print Shop. 
All you need is a graphic program like Microsoft publisher. What I do is print on the highest resolution on super white paper. I then take my "copy" to Staples for laser color printing. After I cut the labels (shipping label template 6 to a page) I use a glue stick to adhere them to the bottle. Using this makes the labels easier to remove and the laser printings ink don't run.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom,

Why do you print it off and then take it to the printers?

I put it on a usb stick and they print it from there. That way it's a pure file that they're printing.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2010)

I use pre gummed paper sold at http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListSub.asp?GC_Category=Supplies&SubCategory=Paper whch is 8.5" x 11" and you cut it to fit your label and I use an Avery template which is a free download on line, I use 3.333" x 4" which is 6 labels per page and then just moisten the back and stick it to your bottle. They stck well but come off easy with a quick hot soak. A laser printer would be the better way to go but I use an inkjet and they look very nice just not as good as a laser would. I use Microsoft Picture It and Photoshop CS. here is a link to all my labels. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=10


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Tom,
> 
> Why do you print it off and then take it to the printers?
> 
> I put it on a usb stick and they print it from there. That way it's a pure file that they're printing.


Simple, The program (which is old) will not let me saye it to disk


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 3, 2010)

I got an e-mail the other day, one of those have a great or seize the day ones, They had great pictures of many different animals. Copy these and use them for your label (copyright free hopefully).

How about Cougar Chianti, Panther Plum, Leopard Lemon, be creative!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 4, 2010)

Tom said:


> Simple, The program (which is old) will not let me saye it to disk



Very logical reason. Cheers Tom.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 4, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I got an e-mail the other day, one of those have a great or seize the day ones, They had great pictures of many different animals. Copy these and use them for your label (copyright free hopefully).
> 
> How about Cougar Chianti, Panther Plum, Leopard Lemon, be creative!



It's all royalty free if you use it for your own purposes. At least I can't imagine a soul really putting up a fuss. Lindsy Lohan mayber, but she'd never grace my label anyway. Haha.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 4, 2010)

Great designs Wade.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> It's all royalty free if you use it for your own purposes. At least I can't imagine a soul really putting up a fuss. Lindsy Lohan mayber, but she'd never grace my label anyway. Haha.



You would have to be coherant for that.


----------



## Butler (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!
This is exactly the sort of information I was looking for.
I like the idea of the "Pre-gummed" paper and the glue stick sounds like a good idea too.
I have access to the office laser printer so good quality isn't going to be an issue.
Any other thoughts or label affixing ideas?
Or are these two choices the best?


----------



## Butler (Apr 4, 2010)

Wade-
thanks for the advice and the link to your album of labels.
You've done some really nice work!
Very impressive.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for that. Others use Avery Self adhesive labels and there are different types and sizes, some of them are eveneasily removed but some of them could be pretty tough. I use a sight called http://www.allposters.com/ to find some images for my labels, they hav a picture that I can borrow for just about anything you can think of and they I just extract that out and add it to what Im making at the time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2010)

I also do the same as Wade. I also images search in Google. I use the 8164 template and labels from Avery. With a very short soaking they float off.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6838

Butler take a look at this thread, there is a link for a SERIF graphic program a member suggested. I downloaded it and I like it but haven't played with it all that much, But from what I can tell it's pretty good.

RWolf uses the Avery Label Maker program, sorry don't have the link handy. We can find it if you are interested. A little simpler to use but a real decent program. You tell it(based on the product code for a particular label), as he pointed it out. Design your label and it will format it for that type of label and print it out. Of course you would be able to use this program from Avery for other things, mailing labels, etc.


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 6, 2010)

You can also use http://www.pixlr.com It's basically an online photoshop very good, very simple, and very quick! Much faster then GIMP or Photoshop and you can use it anywhere with internet. Oh and it can save to a USB drive.

I use simple B&W office printers and a glue stick.


----------



## Butler (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, Torch-
I am surprised (and relieved) to learn that the labels are being stuck on with a glue stick.
I guess I was expecting something more high-tech.


----------

